# Lack of Luigi



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, I'm Luigi's #1 fan and I'm sad. I'm sad, because Nintendo isn't making enough Luigi games. I mean come on! Hes a Mario bro! He should have some game. He has been a star and sometimes, the star but only in 2 games, he took that role. Luigi's Mansion and some game for the SNES were those 2. I mean, even Wario has more. The Wario Mega Party minigames, Wario World, and Warioland 1-5!!! I finally just want one single game, where Luigi holds the spotlight and isn't in the shadow of his brother. Sure, he's the sidekick, but that doesn't mean he should be excluded. Like for example, while Mario was gone to Isle Delfino, there could be a game where the castle was in trouble..... there are lots of opportunities and Nintendo leaves them. Like, Luigi's Mansion was short, and 96% of Mario games are great! Here is a list of Luigi in games:

Luigi as 'The Star':
Luigi's Mansion
Some game for the SNES

Luigi as a 'Star':
Super Mario 64 DS
Super Mario World
Super Mario Bros. 2 (confirmed by Shadow_Link_92)
Mario Kart Series
Mario Party series
Original Mario Bros. game (2 player)


It looks like Nintendo doesn't take very much pride for their green plumber, because they always use him as a 'extra'.     
:'(


----------



## ƒish (Feb 7, 2006)

Mario Is Missing was a game staring luigi... it was edutainment though... didn't help me... >_>

that was for the NES... it was really, really weird...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 7, 2006)

I wanna be Bowser. :0


----------



## ƒish (Feb 7, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I wanna be Bowser. :0


 play paper mario 2 : o


----------



## Tyler (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes luigi isn't in that many games that much. Yea Strom if you want to be Bowser play Paper Mario 2.


----------



## Twigg (Feb 8, 2006)

I like Luigi! :jay:


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Feb 8, 2006)

Hehehe, Bowser in PM2 is well funny. Lol.

But anyway, i think Luigi dosen't have enough games, another few Luigi's mansion's, a few Mario style platformers starring Mario, something like Paper Luigi....  :lol:


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 8, 2006)

i like mario more, but i do agree. 

but i find luigi is showing up in nearly every mario game coming out. its better than not being in the game at all. look at all mario sport games, the new super mario bros, ssbm...etc.


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Feb 8, 2006)

At least Luigi gets a few, Waluigi hasn't really got any at all... he's only really in the Mario sport/party games. Poor Waluigi.

They need to make a Luigi's Mansion 2. :mez:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2006)

Greyhoundluvver said:
			
		

> I like Luigi! :jay:


 Woah!!!!!...... Your cursed......how'd that happen.


----------



## Twigg (Feb 8, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Greyhoundluvver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Never you mind...<_<


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2006)

Greyhoundluvver said:
			
		

> Fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahhhh.... I'm left out.     fftopic:  Back on topic anyhoo.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2006)

Retro said:
			
		

> At least Luigi gets a few, Waluigi hasn't really got any at all... he's only really in the Mario sport/party games. Poor Waluigi.
> 
> They need to make a Luigi's Mansion 2. :mez:


 But Waluigi is totally lame. He can't do anything different than Luigi can. I mean, Wario is slower, fatter, and stronger and hes Mario's counterpart. Waluigi is Luigi's counterpart, but still, nothing new. I just want a game where Luigi is focused on.     
:'(


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes. Waluigi isn't that great anyway and people sometimes gets confused dependeding on how you say it.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Retro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, there does need to be a few more Luigi only games. I can agree to that. Just give Nintendo time, we could be hearing about one soon, for all we know.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 13, 2006)

Luigi's Mansion sucked so much I had tears on my pillow.

If Nintendo made a GOOD Luigi game, then I'd buy it.  Just no more haunted mansions, or my pillow will be a bit more saturated than needed.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Luigi's Mansion sucked so much I had tears on my pillow.
> 
> If Nintendo made a GOOD Luigi game, then I'd buy it.  Just no more haunted mansions, or my pillow will be a bit more saturated than needed.


 Yeah, that makes me think that Nintendo doesn't even try on Luigi games. That, and might not even care. Because for example: Luigi's Mansion came out with Super Mario Sunshine or both the same time. Everyone bought Mario's game knowing that it would be great. When it came to Luigi, it was short and lacked challenge. When people went for the next Mario game, it was great, and at that, it seems that Luigi is always the extra. It makes me think that Luigi is always the extra to get the extra money, of Nintendo knowing how naive people would be to buy a Mario game and betting it would be great, because mainly all are great.


----------



## Mino (Feb 17, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Luigi's Mansion came out with Super Mario Sunshine or both the same time.


Actually, they came out almost a year apart.  >__>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 18, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2006)

Wait..... is this the cover of the 'Mario is Missing' game. I need to know!







Its a big. :\


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 19, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Wait..... is this the cover of the 'Mario is Missing' game. I need to know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think so, since Mario is Missing, is a SNES game.

I still have it somewhere on my basement...


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh....    			 I'll keep looking for a picture then. But can someone tell me which of these pictures it better for my avatar?

Baby Luigi:






Luigi & Baby Luigi:






Oh, I didn't make them, I altered them when they had a current state.  :yes:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok... here is another Box Art.... how about this?







Oh, and here is what I found for the title screen!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 20, 2006)

I never saw that game before and I used to have a SNES.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok. I found it! The real one! (credit goes to PKMNMasterSamus)


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 20, 2006)

I use to own that game. I beat it but the game was really boring. Luigi's Mansion is way better than it.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I heard it was educational....... pshhh. I think that mario sticker on it means its educational.... I need a wider view of it. I'd go to school if I'd wanna learn. But Luigi's Mansion was better, but it wasn't great. Mario had mainly all great games. You can tell by Nintendo's efforts that they really don't care about the extra character adventures. Its like Mario Bros.... is just Mario!  :angry:


----------



## SL92 (Feb 25, 2006)

Luigi in that mario, toad, peach one? 

The game is called Super Mario Bros. 2.

   
:'(				 You shoulda knew that.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 25, 2006)

From what you guys said earlier about waluigi, he isnt that bad. saying he cannot do anything better than what luigi can is like me saying the same about mario being better than luigi because luigi cannot do anything better than mario. I know many people who like waluigi the most and would take offence to someone saying he is only an evil copy of luigi. That took a while :S


----------



## Kyle (Mar 4, 2006)

But its true. Waluigi is really nothing different. See, when Wario was made, he had somthing different. He was depicted as fatter, stronger, and meaner. When Waluigi was made he was just meaner. I _suppose_ that he is taller... and could jump higher but they have a resembalnce too alike to make a differnce. mario and Luigi are different not by physical appearance but by their spirit which makes them different and apart.

@ SL_92: You can't expect me to know *everything* just in that moment. I was thinking too fast.


----------



## Micah (Mar 4, 2006)

True. Luigi is funnier than Mario. Mario is more heroic. Wario is mean and Waluigi is um...Waluigi! *My brother tells me to click the evil demon smily!* :evillaugh:


----------

